# When I'm not soaping.... (pics)



## goddessbec (Jan 12, 2010)

I make jewellery 



























Just a few things....


----------



## Becky (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow!! That pendant with the butterflies stamped into it is lovely. So is everything else, but that one is my fav!


----------



## goddessbec (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks becky... i actually made that cab for the pendant myself out of polymer clay. its a bit too girlie for my tatse though!


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 13, 2010)

I just love the black one in the first pic! The earrings are cute too


----------



## moonjelly (Jun 5, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------

